
SF educators still waiting for promised teacher housing - jseliger
http://www.sfchronicle.com/news/article/SF-educators-still-waiting-for-promised-teacher-10929900.php
======
bifrost
This is a serious failure of my city, I really wish people started doing the
right thing around here.

------
dikdik
What a waste of time. Raise taxes and pay them more.

~~~
ng12
Absolutely. What a silly way to subsidize a salary.

